# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Moore >  KOMA towers

## old okie

Does anyone know if they still use the old towers at the KOMA building on 5th street?  I see the building has been for sale for years; hubby thinks they might still use the towers for broadcasting or signal boosts, but I thought when they moved, they abandoned the towers as well.

Anyone know?

Thanks!

----------


## SkyWestOKC

KRXO (107.7), if I remember correctly, uses them.

----------


## andimthomas

Ugh the only thing I hate about living in Moore. The static coming through all the speakers in the house from those towers.

----------


## airplane777

> Does anyone know if they still use the old towers at the KOMA building on 5th street?  I see the building has been for sale for years; hubby thinks they might still use the towers for broadcasting or signal boosts, but I thought when they moved, they abandoned the towers as well.
> 
> Anyone know?
> 
> Thanks!


It is the home sister station News Talk 1520, KOKC KOKC-AM Radio Station Information  KOMA moved to 92.5 FM broadcasting from the antenna farm in the N OKC. 
KOMA-FM Radio Station Information

----------


## plmccordj

KOKC still uses the towers.  During the day they broadcast on the middle tower and then go on all three at night to make them directional.  Otherwise their powerful signal would interfere with a station in Buffalo, NY and another one in Portland, Oregon.  

I use to live in Phoenix, Arizona and they were very clear every night.

----------


## circled9

although it has been years, i have heard koma from as far away as wyoming and los angeles.  that was when it was still a top forty station however.

----------


## old okie

Aha!

Thanks for the good information.

----------


## MrZ

My mother told me about hearing KOMA in San Diego back in the last 60's on clear cold nights.

----------


## nancyfryhover

I pickup the signal on my garage door...really...is there anything that can stop that?

----------


## drum4no1

I live about two blocks from the  AM towers and sometimes pick it up in the coils in our AC unit.  Garage door is a new one.

----------


## flintysooner

> I pickup the signal on my garage door...really...is there anything that can stop that?


You might try an electrical noise filter between the garage door plug and the electrical outlet.

----------


## nancyfryhover

Thanks, I will try that....do you know where to get one of those?

----------


## Soonerman

> KOKC still uses the towers.  During the day they broadcast on the middle tower and then go on all three at night to make them directional.  Otherwise their powerful signal would interfere with a station in Buffalo, NY and another one in Portland, Oregon.  
> 
> I use to live in Phoenix, Arizona and they were very clear every night.


 They came in real well at Roswell NM as well when I was living out there.

----------


## MustangSally

Friend's mom used to pick it up on her dryer. I have heard about getting a signal on braces too.

----------


## Dulahey

The signal actually goes all the way to Japan and Hawaii.  At night of course.

----------


## Dio

My mom has played the organ at her church forever, and back in the 70's they had a Hammond that would pick up KOMA loud and clear.

----------


## SoonerMann10

I read somewhere that troops in the pacific (wwii) could pick up KOMA occasionally from the signal bouncing around the atmosphere. The tower(s) location was closer to downtown back then though.

----------


## drum4no1

My dad said he could pick it up in Vietnam on rare occasions.

----------


## skyrick

When hitch-hiking back from California in the winter of '71, we got picked up by some teenagers in Albuquerque. They had KOMA on the radio. They said it was way better than any station in NM. By that time I had been listening to KOCY-FM for a couple of years; KOMA and WKY played bubble-gum and pop. So I rolled my eyes, but didn't say anything.

----------

